# Planning on smoking some...



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 7, 2008)

... Boneless,Skinkess Wild Turkey Breasts. Does anyone have any recommendations on a marinade or rub to use? Also would I need to wrap in bacon to help retain moisture?   


 I  will be smoking them in an electric Bradley Smoker with cherry bisquettes and maybe one hickory bisquette toward the end.

  What do you say?

   Thanks


----------



## fireguy (Feb 7, 2008)

I just did one the other day and it turned out great.

I took the 2 fillets and injected them (W/ 1/2 cup tender quick to 4 cups water).Rubbed all sides with lowrys, put garlic, onion, red pepper, and Jalepenos sandwiched in between the breast, and pinned the edges together with tooth picks and then smoked.

It had a great flavor, and wasnt to hot, unless you chomp down on  a bit of red pepper.


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, Just got done with supper and the Wild turkey was a big hit. I did half of the breast marinated in Zesty Italian and the other half was injected and rubbed. Both were tender, juicy and flavorful.  I could get carried away with smoking stuff. LOL


----------



## walking dude (Feb 7, 2008)

brine all poultry..........least in this house................


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 9, 2008)

I plan to brine the next one and appreciate the heads up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looking forward to some more secrets.


----------



## smokey jeep (Feb 16, 2008)

I soak mine overnight in a mixture of Buttermilk & spicy Mrs.Dash.  Let set out for about 1hr before smoking, sprinkle on some more seasoning, cover with a layer of Maple flavored Bacon and smoke at roughly 200 for 1hr, then cover with a layer of Bibb Lettuce for the second hour and raise temp to 225 to finish. When the meat reaches 165 I remove it & double wrap it for a 30 minute resting period.  When it is done resting, I remove the lettuce & slide it under a broiler to crisp the bacon. 

 I serve it with a Rice dish & Salad.


----------



## ron herbowy (Feb 16, 2008)

Try allegro marinate here the site address http://www.allegromarinade.com/


----------



## roscoe dog (Feb 27, 2008)

I did a wild turkey breast a couple of weeks ago. What I did was to butterfly the breast, then put a layer of spinach and lettuce, then put some feta cheese, mozzarella cheese, and a little cheeder cheese, on it and then rolled it up and wrapped with bacon and slow cook on the grill for a couple of hours. Came out real moist and very good.


----------



## vlap (Feb 27, 2008)

I prefer a brine in all my poultry. Simple or complex a brine will add moisture and flavor.


----------



## smoke_chef (Feb 27, 2008)

What does the lettuce do?


----------



## vlap (Feb 27, 2008)

The lettuce was part of a stuffing. I would think it would add a good deal of moisture.


----------

